# The shave! Mkv fullshave December



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

So guys I don't really post much on the forums but I thought I may as well post this one since its a pretty big project. So what I'm doing is as close to a full shave bay on my mkv gti as possible without pulling the engine. Before I decided to do this I had a mild shave alread consisting of a battery relocate charcoal canister delete an washer fluid delete it looked like this
















So now that I've been working on it for a little bit this is where I'm at 
















































Follow this for updates guys because I'm out working on it every night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

So I am labeling all of the wires on the harness's before they're cut and moved


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

Little love from the friends








I plan on mounting the fuse box an ECM here and gutting the glove box








Just have a lot of work to do from here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Is that hardwood flooring that you used to cover parts of your engine bay?


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

Yes for shows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

Almost done pulling through one harness


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

adamtschmitt said:


> Yes for shows
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you don't have it in 24/7?


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

Fire hazard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

Another 40 pin harness cut and labeled








Gettin better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

adamtschmitt said:


> Fire hazard
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotcha


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

Starting to grind a little in the bay








Still have to figure out the passenger side 
















My garage is a freakin mess








Got all the drivers side harness's through and labeled



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk4izzymonster (Nov 22, 2013)

adamtschmitt said:


>



LOVE this :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Good stuff


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

its starting to look better but the thing that pisses me off is it will never look as good as let's day a mk1 or 2 shave bay because of all these hoses








This bay well is almost done 








Mount trimmed 








This is my wiring plan^v







through this upper frame rail on both sides 








So I'm really debating on what to do with the coolant . I want to do an inline fill butttt .. This is my daily. Thoughts opinions?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

its starting to look better but the thing that pisses me off is it will never look as good as let's day a mk1 or 2 shave bay because of all these hoses








This bay well is almost done 








Mount trimmed 








This is my wiring plan^v







through this upper frame rail on both sides 








So I'm really debating on what to do with the coolant . I want to do an inline fill butttt .. This is my daily. Thoughts opinions?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Roughly how long does it take to relocate everything and do the shaving?


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

I prolly have 10 hours into it so far like 3 days of doing little stuff and that's starting with some things deleted I have about half the bay ground ready for light filling and paint and wiring organized and when the bay is done I will start soddering . Oh yeah .. IM SODDERING ALL THE WIRES. So that's gonna take a while . But staying organized is the key. I'm hoping to be finished by Thursday . That's working fri sat morning , Monday tues and wed all day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

The ****tiest part is that my now daily work truck takes up 2 of 3 spots in my garage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

adamtschmitt said:


> I prolly have 10 hours into it so far like 3 days of doing little stuff and that's starting with some things deleted I have about half the bay ground ready for light filling and paint and wiring organized and when the bay is done I will start soddering . Oh yeah .. IM SODDERING ALL THE WIRES. So that's gonna take a while . But staying organized is the key. I'm hoping to be finished by Thursday . That's working fri sat morning , Monday tues and wed all day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. I've always wanted to shave my bay but just haven't gotten around to it yet. Always love seeing how people do it :thumbup:


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

glifahrenheitcameron said:


> Nice. I've always wanted to shave my bay but just haven't gotten around to it yet. Always love seeing how people do it :thumbup:


Yeah I've seen a couple here they don't hammer the bay and I think they look odd so I'm hammering my bay and making my arches smooth rather than being able to see all of the mounting surfaces


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

Starting to lay the bay








Passenger side needs work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

Starting to lay the bay








Passenger side needs work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

Haven't been working on it much . Been at the job a lot but have a day of Monday for updates!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

First layer of filler 








Starting to re harness


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

a lot of work gettin done today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

Almost done wiring !
























Got some gloss goin








Just a color test on the bay. I may go lighter 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

i picked my color
















4am still working


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

Almost done wiring drivers side
Once that's done all I have to do is take a fire wires running to passenger side and connect them to the fuse panel
















Drivers bay looking good 








Pass bay needs a little work








Gettin there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

So I'm almost done just a few more wires









..








..








..








..
Didn't do the best on passenger side due to lack if time but ill fix when more time is available 







..








Drivers side looks good 
Hoping to do inline filler to delete coolant ball next








..








..








































End thread!!!
Questions comments feel free to ask thanks for checking it out guys!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Mind explaining to me how you're going to go about deleting the coolant ball?


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

glifahrenheitcameron said:


> Mind explaining to me how you're going to go about deleting the coolant ball?


theres a thread on it somewhere on here but what id does is sit pretty much connects the coolant feed and return lines to bypass the ball
you then put an inline filler cap in the upper radiator hose to fill . only issue with this is when the system burps your just loosing coolant
with this setup you have to check coolant like twice a day


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

adamtschmitt said:


> theres a thread on it somewhere on here but what id does is sit pretty much connects the coolant feed and return lines to bypass the ball
> you then put an inline filler cap in the upper radiator hose to fill . only issue with this is when the system burps your just loosing coolant
> with this setup you have to check coolant like twice a day


ah


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flying_oliver (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks good man! Even though it does have more hoses and all compared to a mk1, it looks like the motor as one unit is placed into a clean bay. :thumbup:
Noob questions: 
In order to relocate where the wires go and all you basically just lengthened the harnesses but cutting and soldering, correct?
What do you do with sensors and wires that go to the top of the engine? Just run them along a hose or something to hid them?

I'm kind of leaning into a slight shave on my mk1 but don't want to delete anything really, just hide some wires and all; more of a clean stock look.


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

Thanks man! And reach jut cutting and soddering for things high on the engine I tried running them as low as I could before I ran them through a flume of some sort


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voyles (Jun 2, 2008)

Honestly,
it's hard to judge the shaved bath with the low quality pictures you are posting. It still looks very rough in these pictures.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Came out great :thumbup:


----------

